# 3rd grader pokes fellow students with needle



## Caesar's Mommie (Apr 8, 2004)

This is kind of scary. Found it on our news station's website. News story


----------



## ButterCloudandNoriko (Aug 26, 2004)




----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

OMG!! That is scary.


----------



## FannyMay (Nov 18, 2004)

This has been on the news here for a couple days (since it happened) since Philla is so close to us. I would be pretty ticked at the teacher for letting this kid poke so many kids. I mean come on, if you were a teacher and one of the kids brought a needle in for show and tell and started poking kids wouldn't you stop her after the first kid she poked? Where was the teacher in all this? The kid obviously didn't know any better but the teacher should have.


----------



## paris'mom (Jul 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by FannyMay_@Apr 29 2005, 10:35 AM
> *This has been on the news here for a couple days (since it happened) since Philla is so close to us.  I would be pretty ticked at the teacher for letting this kid poke so many kids.  I mean come on, if you were a teacher and one of the kids brought a needle in for show and tell and started poking kids wouldn't you stop her after the first kid she poked?  Where was the teacher in all this?  The kid obviously didn't know any better but the teacher should have.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=58013*


[/QUOTE]

I agree. I smell a law suit coming.... (teacher is very negligent and did not excercise common due care/which is a part of her job).

Poor children


----------



## nataliecmu (Aug 12, 2004)

What a horrible story...


----------



## littlepeanut (Dec 5, 2004)

That's so scary!!


----------



## rubyjeansmom (Jan 6, 2005)

wow


----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)




----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by FannyMay_@Apr 29 2005, 11:35 AM
> *This has been on the news here for a couple days (since it happened) since Philla is so close to us.  I would be pretty ticked at the teacher for letting this kid poke so many kids.  I mean come on, if you were a teacher and one of the kids brought a needle in for show and tell and started poking kids wouldn't you stop her after the first kid she poked?  Where was the teacher in all this?  The kid obviously didn't know any better but the teacher should have.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=58013*


[/QUOTE]

At my kids school the children leave the bus and go into the building and into the cafeteria to await the first bell and/or eat breakfast. Normally there are 2 teachers or someone there to help the children get breakfast or assist in other things. It's not a classroom environment, it gets a bit loud like lunchtime. I can totally see this sort of thing going on because I got a call when someone took my daughters glasses off her face (she's only 5) and hid them on her. The staff never saw who did it, and it was up to my 5 year old to point them out. When my daughter heads off to school in the morning, I KNOW what's in her bag. I make sure everything she needs is in there. When she comes home I check her bag- the teachers send home notes on a regular basis with her about upcomming events and whatnot. So I ALWAYS know whats in there. And I will most likely be doing that until she's a teenager...after that I HOPE she knows better. If my kid did something like that I would totally feel at fault...after all she's MY responsibility. 
-c


----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)




----------



## FannyMay (Nov 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Nichole+Apr 29 2005, 01:59 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Where in the news story did it say that the teacher let the student poke the kids?? 

Everyone is so quick to blame the teachers. Having taught 3rd grade, a lot goes on and you can't always watch/see everything. It's sad to say, but true. 

Before we get all h*llbent on blaming the teacher, let's put some blames on the parent and the (gasp!) student!
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=58081
[/B][/QUOTE]

The day it happened (Wed.) it was on the news here. The story was that this 9 year old brought in her mom's diabetes testing kit for show and tell (don't know if the mom knew or not). They said she poked the kids in the classroom. The article posted here says during breakfast and lunch so the news might have gotten their facts wrong the first day. If it was during show and tell then I would blame the teacher.


----------



## triste (Aug 30, 2004)

oh boy..let's not get on another parent/teacher fight here.







I am wondering how fast a child can poke 13 students?!!?! Dang! I can't believe NO child went and told before it got that out of hand.







I just want to point out that Nichole..the way you stated your "finally a parent who knows what is going on with their child" makes me want to go on the defensive! Careful...lol..this could turn into another debate.


----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)




----------



## maltlover (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Caesar's Mommie_@Apr 29 2005, 05:30 AM
> *This is kind of scary.  Found it on our news station's website.  News story
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=57932*


[/QUOTE]

That is way scary makes me think when my son goes to kindergarten , God forbid


----------



## triste (Aug 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Nichole_@Apr 29 2005, 02:55 PM
> *It is only my opinion.  You don't have to get upset everytime someone disagrees with your beliefs.
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]


I'm not upset.. You are quick to defend the teacher but just as quick to comment on how you view parents in a negative manner(the finally part makes it sound like you never see parents who care). It's the wording on how you posted that makes me go on the defensive....  I'm not looking for a fight really..lol just wanted you to know how that post made ME feel as a parent..just as you posted how it made YOU feel as a teacher.







all's great in my camp


----------



## FannyMay (Nov 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Triste_@Apr 29 2005, 04:36 PM
> *oh boy..let's not get on another parent/teacher fight here.
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]

It was 19 students and one of them tried to tell the teacher. She told him to sit down. The parents weren't told about anything till 5 hours later.


----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)




----------



## puppylucy (Jan 8, 2005)

omgomg SCARY.

how weird of that girl.


----------



## doctorcathy (May 17, 2004)

i'd get that AID's infested needle and poke that girl in the eye. i mean...how stupid can a little girl be???

and i agree with everyone else---i blame the mother! if the mother chooses to be diabetic and chooses to have needles in her home....LOCK THEM UP!! (well, if she wasnt obese....then she didnt choose to be diabetic---BUT STILL







)


----------



## Littlemans Mom (Apr 6, 2005)

OK, I read the article and no where in it, did I see that it said that the mother, who's needle it was, actually had aids to begin with(I could have missed it), and if she doesn't, then the needle would not have given it to the child







Then, also how do we know that the child did not already have aids? I'm not saying that what happened is not a horrible thing for all those students to go through, but there are pieces missing from the picture here










This is.... part of the article.... that I copied .....to show what a DR. had to say...

However, in a phone interview, Dr. Neil Fishman, an expert in infectious diseases at the Hospital at the University of Pennsylvania, said that the child who tested positive for HIV could not have been infected by the needle with which he was stuck on Wednesday. Preliminary tests can yield false positives and further testing is required, said Marla Gold, dean of the Drexel University School of Public Health.


Me again..
Again, this is a scary thing for all parents to think about and I feel bad for everyone that has to go through this situation at that school. I am just holding out blame until I know some more about this. My heart goes out to all of them.


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Nichole+Apr 29 2005, 12:59 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Where in the news story did it say that the teacher let the student poke the kids?? 

Everyone is so quick to blame the teachers. Having taught 3rd grade, a lot goes on and you can't always watch/see everything. It's sad to say, but true. 

Before we get all h*llbent on blaming the teacher, let's put some blames on the parent and the (gasp!) student!
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=58081
[/B][/QUOTE]
















Having taught third grade for five years, they SHOULD know that it was wrong to poke one child-let alone 13 or whatever it was! They are definetely old enough to know about good/bad choices...unfortunately, this child made a very poor choice.

I would want to know whose idea it was to bring the kit with the needles to school, even for show/tell. Something like that should have been brought in by the responsible parent and kept in the teacher's hands until time for the presentation. 

The way I understand it, I think several people are responsible in the scenario.


----------



## Littlemans Mom (Apr 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tlunn+Apr 30 2005, 11:20 AM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*
*[/QUOTE]
















Having taught third grade for five years, they SHOULD know that it was wrong to poke one child-let alone 13 or whatever it was! They are definetely old enough to know about good/bad choices...unfortunately, this child made a very poor choice.

I would want to know whose idea it was to bring the kit with the needles to school, even for show/tell. Something like that should have been brought in by the responsible parent and kept in the teacher's hands until time for the presentation. 

The way I understand it, I think several people are responsible in the scenario.
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=58295
[/B][/QUOTE]


You are right, it seems that it happened during different times through the day. This is what it said happened:

District officials met with concerned parents Thursday night at Taylor Elementary School in North Philadelphia, where the 8-year-old stuck some students at the school's breakfast about 8:30 a.m. Wednesday and others in the classroom and at lunch.

So it happened in the morning at breakfast...then again in the classroom...then again in the lunchroom during lunch


----------



## doctorcathy (May 17, 2004)

the mom doesnt have aids. one of the kids had aids. and yeah..sure its slim to get aids---but its not 100% that you wont get aids. 

i blame the kid and the mom. even if it wasnt the moms needle---she should've taught her kid to stay away from needles. 

personally...i dont blame the teachers----just because teachers arent there to play "mommy". they're there to teach. thats it. 


and...i remember when i was in 6th grade. one of my friends had this battery thingy that shocked people. it hurt---he shocked me with it. and he shocked like 5 other people. its nothing near a needle---but the teacher didnt notice...cuz she was writing on the board--trying to teach us.


----------



## FannyMay (Nov 18, 2004)

Here's the newest part of the story on the Philla local news channel.

http://www.nbc10.com/news/4429565/detail.html


----------



## GirlieGirl (Apr 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by doctorcathy_@Apr 29 2005, 10:26 PM
> *i'd get that AID's infested needle and poke that girl in the eye.  i mean...how stupid can a little girl be???
> 
> and i agree with everyone else---i blame the mother!   if the mother chooses to be diabetic and chooses to have needles in her home....LOCK THEM UP!!  (well, if she wasnt obese....then she didnt choose to be diabetic---BUT STILL
> ...


[/QUOTE]


Yes I read that correctly..my goodness let us 1st realize that we are speaking of a CHILD, yes wrong as she is she is still a CHILD. The adult or the person who is at fault is the Parent , Those are the people who decided to bring her into the world and CHOOSE to raise her with whatever discipline and values . 

Even then, good parents of good childern do bad things. It happens ,and at that moment the child and or parent has to face the consiquinces .

Now with that said..hmm you want to POKE the child in the eye ..?
Now thats teaching her







! 
I personally fault the mother for leaving somethin that is to be disposed of immediatly where a child of most age might become curious aboout it. Why this child decided to POKE anyone shocks me.

*** ONE MORE THING..
Having Diabeties does not mean you are obese..far from it. There are people who are 100 pounds that are Diabetic. And they didnt ---CHOOSE TO BE DIABETIC


----------



## Caesar's Mommie (Apr 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Littlemans Mom_@Apr 30 2005, 10:10 AM
> *OK, I read the article and no where in it, did I see that it said that the mother, who's needle it was, actually had aids to begin with(I could have missed it), and if she doesn't, then the needle would not have given it to the child
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]
Right, it didn't say Mom had it. The positive HIV could be a false postive...hopefully this is hte case, or the kid could be HIV positive prior to the poking. My concern is infecting the children who were poked after the HIV positive boy was poked and spreading it to them from him that way. That is a very slim chance, but still definantely possible. We have to go through a whole routine if we would get a needle stick at the hospital, where we have to test the pt who had been stuck with the needle that a nurse accidently poked herself/himself with after it had gone into the pt. Then we have to have our blood tested, because it is a possible way to spread it. A lot of people get HIV through sharing needles, this isn't meaning just drug needles. There are diabetics who are very low on money who will share their insulin needles with each other(I hadn't realized this until we had a HIV nurse come speak with us, when I heard needle sharing, I always just thought it was through sharing street drugs)...this brings many pts into the clinic coming out positive for HIV. Hopefully it was just a false positive.


----------



## Caesar's Mommie (Apr 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by GirlieGirl_@Apr 30 2005, 05:49 PM
> **** ONE MORE THING..
> Having Diabeties does not mean you are obese..far from it. There are people who are 100 pounds that are Diabetic. And they didnt ---CHOOSE TO BE DIABETIC
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=58397*


[/QUOTE]
Very true!







Yes being obese is a risk factor for developing type 2 diabetes, it does not mean it is chosen. Being diabetic puts u at higher risks for other health problems as well, I do not believe anyone "chooses" to be diabetic.


----------



## doctorcathy (May 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by doctorcathy_@Apr 29 2005, 08:26 PM
> *(well, if she wasnt obese....then she didnt choose to be diabetic---BUT STILL
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]

didnt i just say that if she wasnt obese...she didnt choose to be diabetic. i know a bunch of people that have type II diabetes because they chose to be obese. 

and didnt i also say that i blame the mother? and the child?? should i quote that too?

when i was in 3rd grade...i knew the difference between right and wrong. i didnt need my mom to SPECIFICALLY tell me that i shouldnt poke people with needles.










you know what? i think we should find out if this girl was special Ed or something....then MAYBE i'd be a little bit nicer in this situation towards her.


----------



## GirlieGirl (Apr 18, 2005)

> > (well, if she wasnt obese....then she didnt choose to be diabetic---BUT STILL
> >
> >
> >
> ...


----------



## doctorcathy (May 17, 2004)

yeah, losing weight is hard----but its POSSIBLE. 


i think obese people make it easier by saying that obesity is a "disease". 

just like those mothers with the 3 yr old child who is already 120 lbs....they say "obesity runs in my family...its a disease"


----------

